# Ipad bloqué sur sauvegarde Icloud



## DCP (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J' ai l'Ipad 2 depuis 3 semaines, j'ai une fenêtre 

" SAUVEGARDE ICLOUD "
les données de cet ipad n'ont pas été sauvegardées
depuis 2 semaines, les sauvegardes ont lieu lorsque cet Ipad 
est branché à une prise de courant,vérrouillé 
et connecté à un réseau WIFI
OK


C'est ce que j'ai fait !
Le problème que j'ai c'est quand j'appui sur OK 
rien ne se passe et tout est bloqué 
Je ne peux rien faire

Y a-t-il quelqu'un pour m'aider 

Merci


----------



## manmac (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 
j ai eu le même pb. Apparemment il se bloque lors d'une sauvegarde sur icloud. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai supprimé l'option de sauvegarde sur icloud puis j'ai procéder à une restauration sous mon mac.

Je pense qu'il y a des bugs avec icloud non résolu par apple à ce jour !!!!!!


----------



## garci63 (4 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
si vous avez cochés toutes les sauvegardent possibles ( photos, music, etc .. ) et qu e cela depasse 5go, peut etre cela bloque ??
essayer juste de mettre les contacts, calendriers par exemple ?


----------

